# Anyone Going to Springfield Mo Meet on the 20th?



## JOEL (May 13, 2018)

I am thinking of going for the first time. Wondered if anyone else goes to this one.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 13, 2018)

I used to live in Joplin, 60 mile, and while it may be a slow show, but, one things fer sure, things that could turn up good b/c Barns attics and basements are always being dumped in the whole 4 state area, at estate auctions. I.E.  . good hunting grounds can bring bikes to the show._._  Albeit, down side is,, they're,_ the estate auctions_,  usually attended by buyers who know nothing but; "It's old so must be worth billions"  Yet, even so, these attract people who have junk at home and are curious the worth to sell.


----------



## Dweber (May 13, 2018)

While at the swap meet visit James Allen's (Pedalers Bicycle Museum) across the street from the swap meet. Always changing with many great bikes of all types. Yes I will be there!


----------



## rickyd (May 19, 2018)

Joel if you come please say hi i'll be around a black ford truck with a trailer Rick


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2018)

pics!


----------

